# Grober 16 Zoll Reifen?



## GrazerTourer (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand einen 16 Zoll Reifen mit halbwegs Volumen empfehlen? Mein Sohn (3,5 Jahre) fährt schon recht brav auf gröberen Waldwegen herum und ich mag ihm mehr Dämpfung und Grip gönnen.

Was ich gefunden habe:
Black Jack. Gibt es nur in 1,9 Breite. Das ist mir zu wenig.

Schwalbe Mad Mike.
Gibt es in 2.1, aber das Profil schaut sehr niedrig aus, oder? Mehr nach BMX als offroad...

Specialized Roller 16x2.125
Schaut finde ich nicht so schlecht aus. Gewicht 420g. Keine Ahnung ob das viel oder wenig ist. Das ist eigentlich der einzige Reifen, der mich ziemlich anlächelt. 

Sonst noch Ideen?


----------



## Surtre (12. Mai 2018)

Aufgezogen nicht viel breiter als der Black Jack, dafür aber schlammgeeignet:

Reales Gewicht des Roller:Ich hätte ihn sonst auch genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Mai 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Aufgezogen nicht viel breiter als der Black Jack, dafür aber schlammgeeignet:
> 
> Reales Gewicht des Roller:Ich hätte ihn sonst auch genommen...


Uh, danke! Nachdem aber nicht Schlamm oder Nässe das große Problem bei uns ist, sondern Wurzeln und im Griechenland Urlaub viele grobe Steine im Staub Trockenen, ist mir ein breiterer Reifen schon irgendwie lieber, meinst du nicht auch?


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Mai 2018)

Vee Tire Crown Gem 57-305. Leider in Dtl aktuell nicht zu erhalten. Aber vielleicht hast du ja einen heißen Draht in die Schweiz?


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Mai 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Vee Tire Crown Gem 57-305. Leider in Dtl aktuell nicht zu erhalten. Aber vielleicht hast du ja einen heißen Draht in die Schweiz?


Uh, der schaut gut aus. Dürfte relativ leicht sein.  danke!


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Mai 2018)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Uh, der schaut gut aus. Dürfte relativ leicht sein.


Ja, denke ich auch. Wenn du irgendeine Quelle erschließt, wo er zu sinnvollen Konditionen zu haben ist, lass es mich wissen, denn ich würde auch gern zwei davon nehmen. Vielleicht hilft ja auch eine Sammelbestellung wenigstens die Versandkosten niedrig zu halten.


----------



## kc85 (13. Mai 2018)

Oder gleich sowas hier: https://www.einradladen.com/16-x-24-Zoll-64-305-Trial-Reifen

16x2.4 muss man natürlich erst mal im Rahmen unterkriegen. Schön schwer ist er jedenfalls. Und ob der lieferbar ist ... ? 

kc85


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Mai 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Oder gleich sowas hier: https://www.einradladen.com/16-x-24-Zoll-64-305-Trial-Reifen
> 
> 16x2.4 muss man natürlich erst mal im Rahmen unterkriegen. Schön schwer ist er jedenfalls. Und ob der lieferbar ist ... ?
> 
> kc85


Haha, ich glaube das macht einem Menschen der selbst nur 19kg hat und 3,5 Jahre alt ist keinen Spaß *gggg* wobei, wenn er so schnell kräftig wird wir groß (4,5cm in 5 Wochen), kriegt er bald einen Baron.


----------

